# Comparador luminico LM311



## DJ DRACO (Jun 5, 2008)

Hace tiempo que han pedido comparadores de luz, etc con el lm311, y yo he diseñado un pequeño circuito que simulado funciona barbaro.
varia el voltaje de salida desde casi 3 volts hasta unos 700microvolts.
pq esta alimentado con 5 volts, si se alimenta con mas se obtiene mayor rango.

aqui posteo el esquema.

observacion: el capacitor electrolitico cumple una funcion especifica de atenuar la elevacion o decrecion de voltaje, para que no se de un aumento o decremento de golpe. si se aumenta la capacitancia, le tomara mas tiempo cargarse y descargarse y por lo tanto la atenuacion sera mayor.
no es necesario que se coloque ese capacitor. es un lujito.


----------

